# [HOWTO] Instalacja XGL (tłumaczenie)

## cielak

Istalacja Xgl 

* Wymagane programy (czynności które należy wykonać przed instalacją)

Zaczniemy od zaktualizowanie drzewa portage:

```
emerge –-sync
```

Będziesz potrzebował modularnych X (wersja 7.0) aby móc się cieszyć Xgl. Jak to zrobić:

* HOWTO Modular Xorg

* http://www.gentoo.org/proj/pl/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

Teoretycznie możesz używać dowolnego środowika graficznego, jeżeli tylko pozwala Ci ono na zmianę menadżera okien. Do tej pory najwięcej testów obyło sie na Gnome i KDE? Jednakże, Gnome narazie jako jedyny posiada graficzny konfigurator (Gconf Editor) dla  Xgl/compiz. Powinieneś go zaintalować, wraz z jego zależnościami, nawet jeżeli nie korzystasz z Gnome.

```
emerge gconf-editor
```

Będziesz potrzebował także Subversion z włączoną opcją webdav. Dodajmy tą opcję do /etc/portage/package.use:

```
echo "dev-util/subversion -nowebdav" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

a następnie,

```
emerge subversion
```

Instalacja najnowszego "wydania"?

Postępuj według instrukcji aby ściągnąć najnowsze wydanie z CoffeeBuzz:

1. najlepiej jest trzymac wszystkie “wydania” osobno od reszty

2. potrzebujesz zainstalowane subversion BEZ flagi nowedav żeby to zadziałało

3. możesz dobrowolnie zmienić ścieżki pamiętaj tylko by być konsekwentnym?

przejdź do katalogu /usr/local/

```
cd /usr/local
```

następnie pobieramy svn

```
svn co http://www.tripthelight.net/xgloverlay xgl-coffee
```

teraz posiadasz odrębną gałąź portage w  /usr/local/xgl-coffee. 

Dodaj ścieżkę do niej w pliku /etc/make.conf

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/xgl-coffee"
```

*Odmaskowywanie potrzebnych pakietów:

Teraz dodaj następujące linijki do /etc/portage/package.keywords. 

```
kde-base/kdelibs ~x86 #only if you use KDE of course; optional in CB's overlay

media-libs/glitz ~x86

media-libs/mesa ~x86

x11-base/xgl ~x86

x11-libs/cairo ~x86

x11-libs/qt-4.1.0 ~x86 #only if you use KDE

x11-misc/transset ~x86 #optional in CB's overlay

x11-plugins/compiz-plugin-opacity ~x86 #optional in CB's overlay

x11-proto/glproto ~x86

x11-wm/compiz ~x86

```

media-libs/glitz jest także zamaskowana (na twardo), więc musimy dodać ją do /etc/portage/package.unmask 

```
echo "media-libs/glitz" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

media-libs/mesa powinno być odmaskowane dla X ver.7.0. Jeżeli portage chce przepchać stabilną wersję upewnij się że package.unmask zawiera: 

```
media-libs/mesa
```

*Emergowanie (instalacja) XGL

..ale zanim zaczniemy instalacje xgl dodaj glitz i cairo do swoich flag USE w pliku /etc/make.conf.

Następnie zaintaluj cairo. Użyjemy opcji "--oneshot" (lub krócej “-1”) by portage nie zanotowało obecności tego pakietu w world. Inne pakiety beda zależeć od cairo zanim one będą w naszym systemi, dlatego opcja “oneshot” pozwoli nam utrzymać wszystko w porządku?.

```
emerge -v1a cairo
```

Teraz zainstalujmy/przebudujmy pango i gtk+.

```
emerge -v1a pango gtk+
```

Zacznijmy wkońcu instalować potrzebne nam pakiety. Upewnij się że masz włączone flagi gnome i svg dla compiz. Możesz dodać do /etc/portage/package.use linijkę:

```
x11-wm/compiz gnome svg
```

Jeżeli używasz KDE to dodaj tą: 

```
x11-wm/compiz gnome kde svg
```

 *Quote:*   

> “For those who use proprietary drivers from nVidia or ATI (nvidia, fglrx), and mesa fails to compile, add VIDEO_CARDS="none" or VIDEO_CARDS="ati" to /etc/make.conf. It avoids the compile of unneeded drivers (i810, sis, etc.) which often fail. Ideally, this would have already been done when you installed modular xorg-x11, along with adding an INPUT_DEVICES line. This keeps your xorg installation smaller.“
> 
> 

 

Jeżeli korzystasz z “wydania” CoffeeBuzz i >=xgl-0.0.1_alpha20060312 musisz wcześniej zainstalować glproto-1.4.6_alpha20060312 (lub nowsze)!

u mnie chciało instalowac wersje 1.4.5 więc aby tego uniknąć należy dodać do /etc/portage/package.unmask linijkę: 

```
=x11-proto/glproto-1.4.6_alpha20060317
```

przy okazji przy instalowaniu mesy też bedzie chciał używać wcześniejszej wersji a potrzebujemy wersji 6.5 więc analogicznie do tego samego pliku linijka:

```
=media-libs/mesa-6.5.0_alpha20060317
```

i w końcu

```
emerge -av glproto
```

Użytkownicy kart nVidia nie powinni zapomnieć o ustawieniu właściwej biblioteki GL po instalacji mesy.

```
emerge -av mesa

eselect opengl set nvidia # (for nvidia users)

emerge -av xgl compiz
```

Dla użytkowników kart innych niż nVidia po prostu : 

```
emerge -av mesa xgl compiz
```

Jeżeli wszystko poszło dobrze cairo powinno pokazywać systemowe zależności. Sprawdz to używając 

```
equery d cairo
```

Jeżeli ta komenda nie zwrócila żadnego pakietu to znaczy że coś poszło nie tak.

ps. zasadniczo zrobiłem to dla tych, którzy średnio radzą sobie z angielskim

ps.2. zasadniczo to moje pierwsze tłumaczenie, więc proszę o wyrozumiałośćLast edited by cielak on Sun Mar 19, 2006 8:40 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## damjanek

 *cielak wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> Zaczniemy od zaktualizowanie drzewa portage:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Zmień na 

```
emerge --sync
```

----------

## psycepa

IMHO very good job  :Smile: 

nie wiem dokladnie jak to jest z odmiana nazw wlasnych, czy powinno sie mowic 'mesy' czy raczej 'biblioteki mesa', chyba bezpieczniejsza bedzie ta druga forma

no a gdzie ciag dalszy  :Wink:  ??

samo zainstalowanie xgla...tfu...serwera Xgl  :Wink:  jeszcze nic nie daje  :Razz:  czekam na wiecej  :Razz: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## wodzik

 *cielak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Będziesz potrzebował modularnych X (wersja 7.0) aby móc się cieszyć Xgl. Jak to zrobić:
> 
> * HOWTO Modular Xorg
> ...

 

ten pierwszy link powinien chyhba byc http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Modular_Xorg

----------

## lazy_bum

 *cielak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> kde-base/kdelibs ~x86 #only if you use KDE of course; optional in CB's overlay
> 
> ...

 

Jak już się czepiamy (-; to ja bym proponował dotłumaczyć te komentarze.

I czekamy na więcej.

----------

## Yatmai

Tak propos Xgl'a... Czy naprawde jest konieczne instalowanie tych wszystkich śmieci z Gnome'a ??

----------

## Polin

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Tak propos Xgl'a... Czy naprawde jest konieczne instalowanie tych wszystkich śmieci z Gnome'a ??

 

Tak.

----------

## Yatmai

W sumie nie byłbym sobą gdybym nie zrobił po swojemu...  :Very Happy:  Propos tych śmieci, to rozchodziło mi się o dodatkowe pakiety instalowane wraz z Compiz. Wywaliłem gnome'a z USE i nawet poszło, czyli nie jest to wymagane, choć nie wiem czemu kde-window-decorator nie chciał mi się uruchomić w miejscu gdzie się należy puścić gnome-window-decorator....

```
zeratul portage # DISPLAY=:1 kde-window-decorator

Window  4194309

        Busted frame  0

Window  8388609

        Busted frame  0

Window  8388610

        Busted frame  0

Window  4194305

        Busted frame  0

Window  4194306

        Busted frame  0

Window  4194326

        Busted frame  0

Window  10485761

        Busted frame  0

Window  12582913

        Busted frame  0

Window  12582914

        Busted frame  0

Qt decorator is not yet ready!

zeratul portage #    
```

----------

## wuja

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> ... choć nie wiem czemu kde-window-decorator nie chciał mi się uruchomić w miejscu gdzie się należy puścić gnome-window-decorator....
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

Dlatego

----------

## Yatmai

No tego sie domyśliłem, tylko dlaczego nie jest jeszcze gotowy ? :]

Ta, wiem, "bo jeszcze nie zrobili"... a więc będe czekać z niecierpliwością, bo Gnomowski dekorator mnie troche irytuje  :Wink: 

----------

## sebas86

Hmmm, co ja się z tym namęczyłem... mógłby ktoś dopisać do tego how-to, i dać może nawet poprawke albo sugestie (z moim pisanym angielskim się nie da  :Razz: ), żeby ktoś zaznaczył, że compiz jest modularny i żeby uraczyć jakichkolwiek efektów trzeba zmusić go do ładowania potrzebnych modułów ręcznie, tudzieć programem gconf-editor?  :Smile: 

Aha, flaga gnome jest zbędna ale wtedy możemy zapomnieć o korzystaniu z compiz wraz z dekoracjami okien, to też można byłoby zaznaczyć, a nie jak jest w wiki i w niniejszym tłumaczeniu, że po prostu mamy to dodać do flag bez podania szczególnych powodów.  :Smile: 

Może błachostki ale przynajmniej ja lubię wiedzieć po co mam coś dołączać do systemu.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Drwisz

Przetłumaczyłem dla siebie ale może się przyda.

Ustawienie dla logowania przez KDM

Zamień linię ServerCmd w pliku:

 /usr/kde/<twoja wersja>/share/config/kdm/kdmrc na

```

ServerCmd=/usr/bin/Xgl -br -kb -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv
```

Należy dodać do skryptu: /usr/kde/<twoja wersja>/share/config/kdm/Xstartup- linie

```

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib compiz --replace decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher &

sleep 3

gnome-window-decorator &
```

Jeżeli teraz zostanie uruchominy /etc/init.d/xdm start w czasie ładowania systemu, to uzyskamy dostęp do wszystkich efektów zastosowanych w Xgl przy noramlnym logowaniu za pomocą kdm.

Tutaj zrzut ekranowy dla kde i xgl: http://republika.pl/drwisz/xglikde3.5.jpg

Zauważyłem, że logowanie na Gnome czy KDE oraz xfce4 za pomocą powyższego sposobu przynosi dobre rezultaty i nie powoduje żadnych błędów. 

Z ostatniej chwili: W ut2004 sobie nie pogram przy uruchomionym xgl. Przydał by się jakiś przełącznik w czasie startu na "z xgl" lub "bez xgl".

----------

## sebas86

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> Z ostatniej chwili: W ut2004 sobie niepogram przy uruchomionym xgl. Przydał by się jakiś przełącznik w czasie startu na "z xgl" lub "bez xgl".

 

Tremulous też niestety... i blender tnie. Dobrze, że mplayer już dobrze ustawiłem - spróbujcie sobie pomachać oknem z obrazem, na standardowym xorg tak płynnie nie chodzi.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## waltharius

Jak rozumiem do tego xgl muszę mieć wsparcie mojej karty graficznej? Jeśli tak to odpada bo mam Ati i w żaden sposób nie udaje mi się jej zmusić do pracy w 3d  :Sad:  A szkoda bo pobawiłbym się takim bajeranckim pulpitem  :Sad: 

----------

## sebas86

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> Jak rozumiem do tego xgl muszę mieć wsparcie mojej karty graficznej? Jeśli tak to odpada bo mam Ati i w żaden sposób nie udaje mi się jej zmusić do pracy w 3d  A szkoda bo pobawiłbym się takim bajeranckim pulpitem 

 

Jest jeszcze mesa, ale dla CPU to będzie większe wyzwanie niż codzienne emerge.  :Smile: 

----------

## kolas86

```

kolas ~ # emerge -av xgl compiz

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-libs/libwnck-2.14" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/libwnck-2.14.0 (masked by: package.mask)

# John N. Laliberte <allanonjl@gentoo.org> (12 Mar 2006)

# GNOME 2.14 mask. You must follow instructions here:

# http://d.g.o/~allanonjl/gnome/2.13/adding.from.overlay.txt

# for adding files from our overlay.

#Most of these packages will break/not compile because of eclass

#changes that won't be made until every package is in the tree.

#Don't unmask these and don't file bugs for them

# Start GNOME 2.14 mask

# do not forget about -extensions.

# speech-tools and festival do not compile with gcc 4.1

# remember, they are using the 2.6 series for 2.14

# so don't put this in the tree.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "x11-wm/compiz-0.0.7_p20060322-r2" [ebuild])

```

cos takiego sie wywala, niewiem co dalej zrobic ;/

----------

## exodos

 *kolas86 wrote:*   

> cos takiego sie wywala, niewiem co dalej zrobic ;/

 

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## rasheed

 *kolas86 wrote:*   

> cos takiego sie wywala, niewiem co dalej zrobic ;/

 

Jeżeli nie wiesz co zrobić to daruj sobie XGLa i idź czytać http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml do czasu gdy będziesz go znał na pamięć.

----------

## kolas86

probowalem odmaskowac ale to nic nie dalo, 

```

http://d.g.o/~allanonjl/gnome/2.13/adding.from.overlay.txt

```

to chcialem poczytac ale nie dziala

a /etc/portage/package.mask jest pusty

----------

## damjanek

 *kolas86 wrote:*   

> probowalem odmaskowac ale to nic nie dalo, 
> 
> ```
> 
> http://d.g.o/~allanonjl/gnome/2.13/adding.from.overlay.txt
> ...

 

d.g.o to skrót od dev.gentoo.org, tak więc prawidłowy adres wygląda tak: http://dev.gentoo.oorg/~allanonjl/gnome/2.13/adding.from.overlay.txt

Jeśli chodzi o /etc/portage/package.mask, to ten plik służy do maskowania pakietów przez użytkownika (czyli przez ciebie). Zerknij do pliku /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask, ponieważ tam, podczas emerge --sync umieszane są maski ustawiane przez deweloperów.

----------

## Piecia

A teraz coś zupełnie z innej beczki. Co możecie doradzić na takie coś:

```
 svn co http://www.tripthelight.net/xgloverlay xgl-coffee

svn: żądanie REPORT nie powiodło się dla '/xgloverlay/!svn/vcc/default'

svn: REPORT z '/xgloverlay/!svn/vcc/default': 400 Bad Request (http://www.tripthelight.net)
```

Po repozytorium na stronie mogę chodzić. Chyba pozostanie mi wget.

----------

## kfiaciarka

Warning: CoffeeBuzz's repository format has changed! If you see "At revision 152" when you run "svn up" in your overlay directory, you need to upgrade by removing revision 152: "rm -rf /usr/local/xgl-coffee", and checkout the new version below. 	

# change dir to your favorite overlays directory

cd /usr/local

# checkout the overlay from CoffeeBuzz's Subversion repository to the subdir 'xgl-coffee'

svn co http://svn.xgl-coffee.org/xgl-coffee/trunk xgl-coffee

Edit : I ja się zapytam... Otóż mam zainstalowane modularne xorgi i xgla z compizem. Całość działa, ale kdm bardzo kapryśnie się odpala. Czasem trzeba odpalać go z 3 razy ręcznie żeby pokazał ekran logowania. Jest to niezykle uciązliwe. Ma ktoś jakiś pomysł jak to rozwiązać? Ta sytuacja ma mmiejsce na gentoo amd64 na karcie ati .Last edited by kfiaciarka on Thu Apr 20, 2006 5:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Piecia

Szkoda że zapomniałem wspomnieć że także próbowałem tego adresu. Bynajmiej wget pomógł, może to u mnie po prostu svn nie działa za dobrze.

----------

## psycepa

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> Szkoda że zapomniałem wspomnieć że także próbowałem tego adresu. Bynajmiej wget pomógł, może to u mnie po prostu svn nie działa za dobrze.

 

w watku o xfce-svn arsena dokladnie opisalem co zrobic zeby obejsc ten problem

pozdrawiam

EDIT

mefis stales sie bezposrednim ktalizatorem powstania tego: Jak rozwiazac problem z svn i zadaniem REPORT

IMNSHO lepsze niz to co ty podales  :Wink: , moze tez dlatego ze miedzy innymi z tej strony korzystalem przy rozwiazywaniu problemu  :Wink: 

----------

## mefis

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> A teraz coś zupełnie z innej beczki. Co możecie doradzić na takie coś:
> 
> ```
>  svn co http://www.tripthelight.net/xgloverlay xgl-coffee
> 
> ...

 

Wina lezy po stronie proxy. mam to samo a ISP pomimo moich prosb nie reaguje zeby to naprawic. 

link dla tych ktorzy maja normalnych adminow i moga sie z nimi dogadac. 

Patrzcie na:  Gdy pojawia się błąd podczas pobierania przez Subversion

http://www.kadu.net/wiki/index.php/Subversion

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## yoshi314

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> x11-libs/qt-4.1.0 ~x86 #only if you use KDE 
> ```
> ...

 

...eh?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

Jak dasz -kde to nie bedzie tego chciał, a compiz i tak działa z kde;)

----------

## yonami

Mnie zastanawia 3mu on chce instalowac QT 4  :Neutral: 

Apropo, rozumiem, że XGL jeszcze nie radzi sobie z grami SDL? Pytam bo mi sie Simutrans bardzo fajnie uruchamia, na przeźroczystości takiej, że ikonki na pulpicie przeszkadzają w graniu  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## spiker

jak masz problemy z grami to skorzystaj z Xgame i problem się sam rozwiąże ;] Ja korzystam i mogę sobie pociupać w urban terror, nwn i inne:P

----------

## yonami

Czy Wam też w KDE nie pokazują się na kikerze przyciski otwartych okien? U mnie trzeba kliknąć dwa razy na pasku tytułu On All Desktop i się dopiero pojawia  :Neutral: 

----------

## Yatmai

Nio, u mnie też nie było, ale ustawiłem w Control Center by pokazywał okna z wszystkich pulpitów i podziałało :]

----------

## yonami

dzięki za poddanie pomysłu na okienka w KDE  :Smile: 

co do xgame to jest spox  :Very Happy:  tylko wolałbym jednak grać na tej samej VC. Dobre i to   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Yatmai

Mnie dręczy jeszcze jeden problem, mianowicie, gdy sie bawie na Xgl'u to panel kontrolny Xine'a mi się rozmazuje... Konkretnie są straszne przekłamania w pixelach i konkretnie nic nie widać, po za czarno-szarą plamą.... Też tak macie ?  :Smile: 

----------

## yonami

Wiesz ja sobie darowałem XGL narazie, ponieważ nie bawi mnie otępianie możliwości środowiska graficznego. Przy XGL czuje się jakbym pracował w środowisku graficznym o funkcjach Windows 98/XP  :Neutral:  Problemy z apletami desktopów (Gnome, KDE), problemy z przyciskami otwartych okien na panelu (KDE),  problemy ze skrolowaniem tekstu.

No ale to wczesna wersja. Za to wszystkie oferowane możliwości wbiły mnie w fotel. 

Tak więc, nie martwił bym się o Xine  :Razz: 

Troszkę poczekajmy...

----------

## Yatmai

Szczerze sam to taktuje jak zabawkę, ot taki miły dla oka bajer, którym czasem zaginam kumpli (nawet mojej kobiecie szczena opadła jak to zobaczyła  :Very Happy: ), jednak zdaje sobie sprawę co znaczy wersja Alpha :] W sumie to i tak zadziwiająco stabilnie działa jak na tak wczesną faze rozwoju  :Smile: 

Zastanawia mnie tylko, czy to wina niedopracowania XGLa, jak w przypadku choćby problemów z dekoratorem okien KDE czy to poprostu ja spieprzyłem gdzieś konfig :]

----------

## kfiaciarka

Raczej wina compiza:) Mój znajomy progamista powiedział ze kod compiza to syf ze ho ho :d Zresztą zobaczcie co wam działa/nie działa pod samym xgl'em a co pod dołożeniu compiza:)

----------

## Yatmai

Zmontowałem Xgl'a bez compiz'a i szczerze mówiąc panel Xine dalej jest rozmazany. Do tego pojawiły się przekłamania na oknach i niektórych ikonkach (po uruchomieniu KDE) no i nie mogłem korzystać z dobrodziejstw XGL'a jak zoom czy Cube  :Sad: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL/Troubleshooting#Totem.2Fxine.2Fgxine_video_players_crashing_and.2For_hard-locking_the_system

a to nie pomaga?

----------

## Yatmai

```
If you are experiencing crashes/hard-locks when using Totem or Xine for video playback, it might be because they are trying to use the "xv" output video plugin.
```

 Tu nie chodzi o sam film, bo jest OK, a o GUI :]

SKLEJONE:

Tak wracając jeszcze do samego filmiku-demka. Pod koniec kolo odpalał jakiś film czy animacje, która działała w tle. Jakieś rybki sobie pływały i mo.żna było spokojnie sobie klikać po ikonach. Nie dojżałem jednak co tam wpisywał w konsoli (zoom za bardzo rozmazuje  :Sad:  ) a strasznie mi sie to podoba. Może ktoś zna tę tajemną wiedzę "co ten koleś wpisał w konsole" ?  :Very Happy: 

od raku: czyżby przycisk ZMIEŃ się zepsuł?

----------

## sedar

Mam problem z instalacja XGL a dokladniej: dochodze do momentu gdzie po  wykonaniu 

```
svn co http://www.tripthelight.net/xgloverlay xgl-coffee
```

 otrzymuje

```
svn: żądanie REPORT nie powiodło się dla '/xgloverlay/!svn/vcc/default'

svn: REPORT z '/xgloverlay/!svn/vcc/default': 400 Bad Request (http://www.tripthelight.net)
```

Znalazlem na forum informacje, ze prawdopodobnie cos jest nie w porzadku z proxy. Niestety, z adminem nie udalo mi sie tego zalatwic. Szukajac dalej dowiedzialem sie, ze mozna obejsc ten problem poprzez uzyskanie konta z dostepem do powloki (shell + ssh). Probowalem znalezc (google i np. free shell, itp) ale nie udalo mi sie wyszukac darmowego shella z dostepem do powloki ssh. Byc moze zle szukalem   :Embarassed:    Czy jest jakis inny sposob niz poprzez svn aby sobie sciagnac potrzebne pakiety? Prosze o pomoc   :Sad: 

----------

## Dael...

ok ... dziala niesamowicie...

jednak mam pytanie odnosnie przezroczystosci...

w Konsole mam ja ustawiona...

problem w tym, ze po wlaczeniu konsoli jako tlo widze zawartosc okienka pod konsola, ktora niestety sie nie zmienia, gdy przesuwam konsole...

natomiast zamiast pisanego textu widze kursor, czyli bialy prostokat...

----------

## kfiaciarka

@Dael... wyłącz przeźroczystość w konsoli kde;) bo wtedy są problemy z jej używalnoscią :Smile: 

----------

## Dael...

heh... no tak...

alt+rolka i jest piekna przezroczystosc ;]

----------

## psycepa

 *sedar wrote:*   

> Mam problem z instalacja XGL a dokladniej: dochodze do momentu gdzie po  wykonaniu 
> 
> ```
> svn co http://www.tripthelight.net/xgloverlay xgl-coffee
> ```
> ...

 

nie masz zadnego dostepu do shella ? kumpel ? uczelnie? kobieta ? :Twisted Evil:  ?

szukales moze np na : http://bsd.miki.eu.org/ ?

----------

## sedar

Szukalem na http://bsd.miki.eu.org/ kilka dni temu - napisalem do admina, do dzisiaj nie ma odpowiedzi.

Zalozylem sobie probne konto na jednym z polskich serwerow i dzisiaj w koncu poszlo, tzn. udalo mi sie pociagnac co trzeba przy uzyciu tsocks.

Szczerze piszac,  korzystam z gentoo od roku (kilka lat wczesniej red hat "z doskoku") i jestem bardzo zadowolony z tej dystrybucji. Jednak, nigdy wczesniej nie mialem tylu problemow do pokonania odkad zdecydowalem sie na XGL. Najpierw klopoty z instalacja modularnego xorg, nastepnie zaskoczenie spowodowane brakiem mozliwosci downloadu przez svn, kombinacje z uruchomieniem shella z dostepem do ssh + config tsocks, a przed chwila podczas kompilacji xgl wyskoczyl error zwiazany z bledem weryfikacji przez SHA256. Wszystko to udalo mi sie rozwiazac duzym wysilkiem (kilka zarwanych nocy). Co wazne, przez to udalo mi sie poglebic swoja wiedze. A nie jestem informatykiem z wyksztalcenia tylko totalnym amatorem.

W gentoo podobalo mi sie to, ze nie bylo wiekszych problemow z konfiguracja, instalacja i korzystaniem z dystrybucji. Zastanawia mnie, dlaczego nastapila teraz taka kumulacja dziwnych ?! problemow.

Ciekawe czy jeszcze jakas niespodzienka zwiazana z xgl na mnie czeka...  :Wink: 

ps. moja zona boi sie linuxa   :Laughing:  , twierdzi ze za duzo kombinuje, heeeh

----------

## waltharius

XGL o ile mi widomo ma prawo nie działać stabilnie. Przemyśl też może Swoje flagi do kompilatora. Faktem jest, że ostatnio praktycznie co 10 pakiet wymaga tworzenia digesta dla niego bo są jakieś błędy, co mnie smuci bo chyba bałagan się zakrada do portage  :Sad: 

----------

## orzech

zrobilem wszystko wg. opisu - co dalej ? 

dodalem do 

/usr/kde/kde-3.5/share/config/kdm/kdmrc 

```
ServerCmd=/usr/bin/Xgl -br -kb -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv
```

jednak kde nie chce wystartowac (pokazuje "myslacy" wskaznij myszy na szarym tle tak jak ma sie to zazwyczaj po starcie x-ow a przed startem kde)

logi nie pokazuja nic podejzanego, czy moze ma na to wplyw podlinkowanie FGL.renamed.libGL.so.1.2 do libGL.so w katalogu /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib ? (zrobilem to bo nei chcial mi sie skompilowac compiz)

----------

## Dael...

bez compiz'a raczej nic ciekawego nie uzyskasz...

a szczegolnie bez tego wpisu:

```

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib compiz --replace decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher &

sleep 3

gnome-window-decorator &

```

w /usr/kde/<twoja wersja>/share/config/kdm/Xstartup

Ja instalowalem wedlug instrukcji:

http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/Xgl

i wszystko dziala bardzo bardzo dobrze  :Smile: 

----------

## tokoloshe

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Tak wracając jeszcze do samego filmiku-demka. Pod koniec kolo odpalał jakiś film czy animacje, która działała w tle. Jakieś rybki sobie pływały i mo.żna było spokojnie sobie klikać po ikonach. Nie dojżałem jednak co tam wpisywał w konsoli (zoom za bardzo rozmazuje  ) a strasznie mi sie to podoba. Może ktoś zna tę tajemną wiedzę "co ten koleś wpisał w konsole" ? 
> 
> 

 

chyba o to chodzi:

```
mplayer -rootwin
```

----------

## kfiaciarka

a ja myslę ze o to:)

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL/Tips_and_Tricks

----------

## Yatmai

Generalnie tajemną komendą jest

```
xwinwrap -ni -o 0.6 -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- mplayer -wid WID -quiet movie.mpg 
```

 Thx kfiaciarka  :Wink: 

Tylko nie rozumiem dlaczego ryje mi to procka.... Puściłem krótki (na moje szczęscie) filmik Crazy Froga, czyli dość dobrej jakości. Normalnie, gdy go puszczam przez mPlayer'a to na fullscreen'ie zużycie procka jest w granicach 4%, na xwinwrap miałem 100% i sam film skakał. Do tego po zakończeniu sekwencji filmowej musiałem jeszcze parenaście dobrych sekund poczekać by aplikacja się zamknęła...

Może sie mylę, ale Sempron 2600 i GF4 64MB nadają się chyba na coś więcej niż ozdoba na ścianę, obok wysłużonego 386  :Wink: 

EDIT

Co ciekawe, odpalenie xwinwrap'a na zwykłych X'ach powoduje zużycie proca dokładnie takie, jakbym puścił mPlayera :] Choć nie ma tego efektu animowanej tapety  :Sad: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *sedar wrote:*   

> Mam problem z instalacja XGL a dokladniej: dochodze do momentu gdzie po  wykonaniu 
> 
> ```
> svn co http://www.tripthelight.net/xgloverlay xgl-coffee
> ```
> ...

 

U mnie też był ten sam problem, rozwiązanie jest proste jak kij od szczotki. Zamiast walczyć z adminem zagoniłem wget'a do pracy:

```
wget -c -r -l 0 -k --no-parent adres
```

Jedyny problem to "bonusowe" ściaganie plików *.html (same index jeżeli dobrze pamiętam, pewnie i je możnaby wykosić wget'em), ale można je spokojnie olać. (-;

PS. Skoro to powtarzający się problem to może by dodać go do HOW-TO jako alternatywę dla svn'a?

----------

## Dael...

a czy moze ktos mial problem pt.

```
compiz: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work.
```

i udalo sie go rozwiazac?

----------

## indianiec

Niby poszło... ...ale xgl/compiz-quinnstorm ukradło mi niektóre skróty klawiszowe (ctr+alt+esc, F10 i pewnie inne), nie działa zwijanie programów na panel, efekt wobbling jest zbyt intensywny i trwa kilka sekund (nie znalazłem w gconf-editor możliwości złagodzenia go; może komus sie udało coś tu zdziałać?). 

      Zdziwiony za to jestem płynnością działania całego środowiska; livecd kororaa nie chciało mi się wogóle odpalić z powodu braku obsługi sse w moim athlonie 1000, tymczasem jeżeli tylko nie odpalam programów korzystajacych z mojego geforce2 (mplayer, xine, gry) to całość pod względem wydajności jest zupełnie używalna.

----------

## Yatmai

Propos pierwszej linijki, to raczej nie compiz, a gnome-window-manager.

----------

## szczuras

wszystko ladnie z xgl gdyby nie wysypujacy sie mplayer z -xv i x11 :/ a na full screenie z -gl i -gl2 straszne spowolnienie :/

----------

## Yatmai

 *szczuras wrote:*   

> a na full screenie z -gl2 i -gl2 straszne spowolnienie :/

 

Samo to, że jest, czy gdy ruszasz kostką ? :]

----------

## Gabrys

A czy ktoś próbował odpalić Kororaa XGL (mi to się udało kiedyś) i później zainstalować na dysk? Chyba prościej niż robić wszystko z ręki. Ja próbuję (download v 0.2). Jak się uda machnę konkurencyjne HOWTO  :Smile: .

----------

## indianiec

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

>  Chyba prościej niż robić wszystko z ręki. 

 

A co jest trudnego w dodaniu overlaya z xgl-emi i odpaleniu dwóch skryptów? Prościej jest zmienić system, albo używać dwóch?

----------

## daxxx

mial ktos cos takiego

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-libs/cairo-1.1.1_alpha20060216 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Fetching CVS module cairo into /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src ...

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z4 -d ":pserver:anonymous:@anoncvs.cairographics.org:/cvs/cairo" login

Logging in to :pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.cairographics.org:2401/cvs/cairo

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z4 -d ":pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.cairographics.org:/cvs/cairo" update -dP cairo

 * Copying cairo from /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src ...

 * CVS module cairo is now in /var/tmp/portage/cairo-1.1.1_alpha20060216/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/cairo-1.1.1_alpha20060216/work/cairo ...

*********************

****** WARNING ******

*********************

You are attempting to configure an obsolete checkout of the cairo

source code. The current cairo source code is no longer maintained

with CVS, but instead with the git content tracker.

To use git to checkout the cairo library, use the following command:

        git clone git://git.cairographics.org/git/cairo

followed by periodic updates:

        git pull origin

Once you have a clone this way, you can browse it locally with

graphical tools such as gitk or gitview. You may also commit changes

locally with "git commit -a". These local commits will be

automatically merged with upstream changes when you cg-update, and you

can also generate patches from them for submitting to the cairo

mailing list with "git format-patch origin".

Note: If you can't find git packages from your distribution, you can

get tar files from:

        http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/

For the most up-to-date information on obtaining the latest cairo

sources, see:

        http://cairographics.org/download

I apologize for any inconvenience or confusion the switch from CVS to

git may have caused. So thank you for your patience, and please

continue to have fun with cairo!

-Carl

PS. If you insist on using this stale version you may run

autogen.sh.stale instead of autogen.sh.

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/cairo-1.1.1_alpha20060216 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1527:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 931:   Called src_compile

  cairo-1.1.1_alpha20060216.ebuild, line 46:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## kfiaciarka

Ja nie miałem. Wiem tyle że mi się cairo nie kompiluje z USE="svg". Spróbuj wersję z marca.

----------

## Yatmai

```
zeratul ~ # Xgl :1

X Error of failed request:  BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length error)

  Major opcode of failed request:  144 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  1 (X_GLXRender)

  Serial number of failed request:  90

  Current serial number in output stream:  91

zeratul ~ #   
```

Generalnie regularnie przy upgrade systemu wykonuje svn up dla xgl-overlay, choć nie zawsze po tym odpalam Xgl'a. Dziś próba odpalenia  wypluła mi powyższy komunikat i nie bardzo wiem jak to ugryźć. Zwykle do odpalenia Xgl'a używam małego skryptu:

```
zeratul ~ # cat /usr/bin/startxgl

#!/bin/bash

#1  2x Bilinear Multisampling

#4  2 x 2 Supersampling (compatible with GF2)

export __GL__FSAA_MODE="1"

export __GL_LOG_MAX_ANISO="3"

if [ $# == 0 ]

then

  a=1

  echo "missing argument, using display :1"

fi

if [ $# == 1 ]

then

  a=$1

fi

Xgl :$a -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv | LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ DISPLAY=:$a compiz gconf | DISPLAY=:$a kde-window-decorator | DISPLAY=:$a startkde

zeratul ~ #  
```

 Ale daje on ten sam efekt co samo Xgl :1 (choć przy skrypcie potem compiz i kde sie plują, że :1 nie istnieje  :Razz:  ). Generalnie więc "winowajca" jest... Ale co z tym zrobić ? Były ostatnio jakieś zmiany wprowadzane do sposobu konfiguracji ??

----------

## Gabrys

A od kiedy kde-window-decorator działa z compizem?

----------

## Yatmai

Bij mnie laciem ale nie wiem od kiedy... Poprostu coś mnie tknęło, kazałem uzyć kde-window-decorator i tym razem nie pluł się jak wcześniej, że nie jest jeszcze gotowy, więc go podmieniłem w skrypcie. Jednak z gnome-w-d też nie działało, a jak sie potem okazało kde-w-d działa tylko w teorii, bo żadnych dekoracji okien nie było  :Sad: 

Skrypt oczywiście przywróciłem do formy używajacej gnome-w-d, a problem rozwiązało.... ponowne przekompilowanie Xgl'a   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

No, ale skoro mam okazje, to popsiocze jeszcze  :Very Happy:  Jak już to odpaliłem, to 3/4 efektów przestało mi działać  :Sad:  Odpalam gconf-editor, patrze, wszystkie pluginy załadowane. Każdy z nich miał w opcjach aktywującą kombinację klawiszy, kombinacje się nie zmieniły, ale do użycia pozostało mi tylko galaretkowate przesuwanie okien, transparentość (alt+rolka) i grupowanie okien (f11,f12). Nie ma mojej ulubionej kostki, nie ma zooma, xwinwrap się dziwnie zachowuje  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

Zaczynam żałować, że cokolwiek ruszałem, bo od rewizji svn 152, kiedy to instalowałem nic nie pozło na przód, a tylko są problemy przy aktualizacjach   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## lukas16

Witam!

Wczoraj postanowiłem, że xgl zagości u mnie na  Gentoo już na stałe i usprawni pracę z KDE, moim celem było nie instalowanie tych wszystkich śmieci z gnoma oraz qt4.

Oczywiście wszystko się udało i dla potomności mówię co i jak:

Korzystałem  z tego how-to: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL zmieniło się ono już trochę od czasu kiedy autor tego tematu je tłumaczył. No to jedziemy, postępujemy zgodnie z how-to na pierwszej stronie tego tematu z małymi różnicami:

1. O ile program gconf jest nam potrzebny to gconf-editor już nie, więc go nie instalujemy,

2.  Svn sciągamy z tąd:

```

svn co http://svn.xgl-coffee.org/xgl-coffee/trunk xgl-coffee

```

3. Jeśli korzystamy z gałęzi ~86 itp. to wszystkie pakiety są odmaskowane jeśli nie to do pliku /etc/portage/package.keywords dodajemy to:

```

dev-util/git

media-libs/glitz

media-libs/mesa

x11-apps/mesa-progs

sys-apps/man

x11-base/xgl

x11-libs/cairo

x11-libs/qt

x11-misc/util-macros

x11-proto/glproto

x11-wm/compiz-quinnstorm

x11-wm/compiz

x11-libs/libwnck

x11-misc/xwinwrap

virtual/xft

gnome-base/gconf

x11-libs/gtk+

dev-libs/glib

x11-libs/libdrm

x11-wm/cgwd

x11-misc/gset-compiz

```

4. Dalej wykonujemy wszystko tak jak na pierwszej stronie tematu z tą różnicą, że wyłączamy flagi kde ( w ten sposób nie będziemy instalowac qt4)  i gnome ( pozbywamy się śmieci z gnoma)

czyli:

Najpierw edytujemy plik /etc/portage/package.use

```

x11-wm/compiz -gnome -kde

x11-wm/compiz-quinnstorm -gnome -kde

```

a potem wykonujemy:

```

emerge -av mesa xgl compiz

```

5. Teraz pozostaje zainstalować dekoratory okien ( te z kde na razie nie działają, a tych z gnoma nie mamy bo nie używaliśmy flagi gnome):

```

emerge  --nodeps cgwd

```

6. Teraz ozostaje wyedytowac odpowiednie pliki konfiguracyjne abu xgl startował

Zmieniamy linię ServerCmd w pliku:

/usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/kdmrc na

```

ServerCmd=/usr/bin/Xgl -br -kb -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv

```

oraz wartość ServerTimeout:

```

ServerTimeout=30

```

Należy dodać do skryptu: /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/Xstartup

```

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib compiz --replace decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher &

sleep 3

cgwd &

```

Natomiast zamiast gconf-editora zainstalujemy gset-compiz jest bardziej przyjazny od ww.:

```

emerge -av gset-compiz

```

Dla tych którzy nie startują x-ów przez kdm itp. ale przez skrypt np. startxgl należy w nim zamienić gnome-window-decorator na cgwd.

To by było na tyle mam nadzieję, że się przyda, dodatkowo stosując dekorator okien cgwd uzyskujemy możliwość zmiany skórek dekoracji okien, same skórki można sciągnąć z tąd: http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=2468 , a do ich zmiany służy program który uruchamiamy z pod konsoli poleceniem: 

```

gcompizthemer

```

Pozdro

lukasLast edited by lukas16 on Fri Aug 04, 2006 1:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gabrys

Jeszcze bym dodał zmianę czasu oczekiwania KDM-a na odpalenie X-a oraz nie USE="cośtam" emerge, tylko dodać do /etc/portage/packages.use, żeby nie waliło się przy upgradzie.

----------

## wodzik

u mnie xgl nie wiedzeic czemu dziala gorzej niz ostatnio (jakies pare miesiecy temu chyba to bylo) konkretnie nie chodza skróty klawiaturowe. alt+tab nie zmienia okien, a alt+ctr+down (albo up, nie pamietam dokladnie) dziala jak F12, tylko ze jak sie pusci okienka wracaja na swoje miejsca. ogolnie tez jak sie okna minimalizuje to zostaja slady na pulpicie, jak by mialo problemy z odswierzaniem. najciekawsze jest jednak co mi pokazuje emerge -pv xgl:

```
BoLs xgl-coffee # emerge -pv xgl

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20060619-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1453:   Called source '/usr/local/porty/x11-base/xgl/xgl-0.0.1_pre20060619-r3.ebuild'

  xgl-0.0.1_pre20060619-r3.ebuild, line 9:   Called inherit 'flag-o-matic' 'x-modular' 'multilib' 'cvs' 'git'

  ebuild.sh, line 1188:   Called die

!!! git.eclass could not be found by inherit()

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

aux_get(): (0) Error in x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20060619-r3 ebuild. (1)

               Check for syntax error or corruption in the ebuild. (--debug)

... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20060714-r1  USE="ipv6 -debug -xinerama" 10,547 kB [1]

Total size of downloads: 10,547 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/porty

```

wyglada jak blad w ebuildzie, ale zciagalem 2 razy  taki sam skutek ;/

----------

## lukas16

@Gabrys

Dzięki za sugestie, dodane  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> u mnie xgl nie wiedzeic czemu dziala gorzej niz ostatnio...
> 
> 

 

Nie wiem z jakich źródeł korzystasz z tych na pierwszej stronie tematu czy z how-to wiki, ja korzystam z tych drugich i mam trochę nowszy xgl:

```

x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20060714-r1 

```

----------

## Yatmai

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> u mnie xgl nie wiedzeic czemu dziala gorzej niz ostatnio (jakies pare miesiecy temu chyba to bylo) konkretnie nie chodza skróty klawiaturowe. alt+tab nie zmienia okien, a alt+ctr+down (albo up, nie pamietam dokladnie) dziala jak F12, tylko ze jak sie pusci okienka wracaja na swoje miejsca. ogolnie tez jak sie okna minimalizuje to zostaja slady na pulpicie, jak by mialo problemy z odswierzaniem. 

 

Czyli nie jestem odosobniony  :Sad:  Najbardziej mnei boli, że nie mam już kostki.

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> najciekawsze jest jednak co mi pokazuje emerge -pv xgl:
> 
> ```
> BoLs xgl-coffee # emerge -pv xgl
> 
> ...

 

Może wywal overlay'a i ściągnij z svn całość on zera  :Smile: 

----------

## Maqlik

ja mam malutki problemik... zainstalowalem xgl bez problemu... uruchomil sie rowniez bez problemu... ale to jak dzialal to porażka... grzebalem troche i zauwazylem w xorg.conf ze mam wlaczone composite (a wiadomo ati tego nie lubi)... wylaczylem i sie poprawilo... lecz teraz nie otwiera mi sie zadne menu i nie wiem co z tym fantem zrobic... efekt cube tez wolno chodzi... dziwna sprawa... ma ktos jakies sugestie? specjalne ustawienia xorg.conf lub moze czegos innego? nie wiem co tu wkleic bo nie wiem co jest istotne... jakich informacji udzielic?

Pozdrawiam... Marcin

P.S. Dodam ze korzystam z xfce oraz gdm...

----------

## manwe_

Jak wam działają filtry AA i ANISO? U mnie ANISO ok, natomiast AA działa tylko z wartością 3, ale to wg tego co wyczytałem == wyłączenie... Inne [1,2,4,5] powodują przerzucenie obliczeń na CPU [przy 4x Bilinear i Quincunx już procek nie wyrabia i mam za mało fps  :Wink: ] i raczej niezadowalający efekt. Da się coś z tym zrobić? Czego wina, samego Xgl'a, czy np. sterowników nvidii? Tutaj do poczytania dla tych którzy nie znają: http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/1.0-8178/README/appendix-e.html

[na pokładzie GF7300mobile]Last edited by manwe_ on Wed Aug 09, 2006 10:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gabrys

Za słaby sprzęt, żeby robić AA na aplikacjach GL-owych, a wiadomo, że Xgl jest taką właśnie, potrzebujesz dobrej karty i/lub szybkiego proca.

----------

## manwe_

No bez przesady, Turion 1.8GHz [64bit] i GF7300 nie są znowu takie słabe, żeby proste 2x Bilinear nie móc zrobić, tutaj problemem jest raczej to, że obliczenia przerzucane są na CPU a nie GPU.

----------

## Gabrys

Ja mam GF4 MX440 64MB 128bit i AMD Sempron 2800 i nawet nie wyrabiał pod zwykłym iksem z 2x AA na zwykłym Foobillardzie na fullscreenie 1024x768, więc się nie dziw. Chciałem przypomnieć, że AA polega na renderowaniu całej sceny w większej rozdzielczości a następnie skalowanie w dół do wymaganej rozdziałki. Wzrasta wtedy i obciążenie GPU i CPU, co jest dość logiczne.

A jak puściłem Xgl-a z AA x2 (1280x1024), to wyświetlał mi gdzieś do połowy ekranu, reszta jakieś paski. Zupełnie się nie wyrabiał.

----------

## manwe_

Porównujesz kartę z czwartej generacji z siódmą [samej pamięci ma 2-4x razy więcej], trochę różnicy między nimi jest [shadery na przykład]. A skoro potrafiłem przejść 3d(s)mark'a 2005 [czasem fps'y padały w dół przy mocno skompilowanych scenach, ale ogólnie nie było źle (z włączonym AAx2!)], to głupi pulpit i przeciągane okno nie może robić normalnie takich problemów.

----------

## Gabrys

Nie lubię jak ktoś ma takie podejście. Możesz sobie myśleć, ża masz zajebistą kartę graficzną, bo ma milion rozszerzeń, shadery itd., ale przy prostych operacjach graficzny (najprostszy przykład glxgears) te wszystkie możliwością śpią niewykorzystane i kluczowymi wartościami stają się prędkość szyny CPU <-> pamięć <-> GPU <-> pamięć graficzna. A w tej dziedzinie dużo się nie zmieniło między kartami generacji czwartej i siódmej. A niekiedy, aby obniżyć koszty karty lepsze niż moja miały mniejsze wyniki na "prostych" testach, bo zdecydowano się na obniżenie kosztów i prędkości, aby móc naładować te wszystkie efekciarkie rozszerzenia typu MotionBlur itd. To jest przydatne przy grach, a nie przy prostym obracaniu sześciana, na którym położone jest kilkanaście półprzeźroczystych okienek. Do tego potrzebujesz szybkości, a nie mocy! Do tego dochodzi, jak mniemam, jeszcze-nie-dopracowanie całego Xgl-a i Compiza, w końcu jeszcze żadna stabilna wersja tego softu nie wyszła.

----------

## manwe_

Nie generalizuj [to ad. pierwsze zdanie]. Chciałem tylko udowodnić różnicę między kartami. Pierwszą z nich jest pamięć [ilość, szybkość  też, bo akurat to rośnie ciągle]. Po drugie akurat moc też jest potrzebna - do AA o którym ciągle rozmawiamy. Przykładowo w GF4 całość dla FSAA2x została znacznie zoptymalizowana względem GF3. Ponadto, o ile dobrze pamiętam, już od czasu pierwszego FX'a [5 seria] zaczęto zwiększać ilość jednostek rastrujących [NV40 ma ich 16]. Tutaj nie chodzi tylko o zegar [kłania się pojęcie "prawdziwych megaherców" Intela] ale i całą architekturę. 

 *Quote:*   

> Do tego dochodzi, jak mniemam, jeszcze-nie-dopracowanie całego Xgl-a i Compiza, w końcu jeszcze żadna stabilna wersja tego softu nie wyszła.

 

To też napisałem w pierwszym poście. I moim pytaniem było o Wasze doświadczenie z tymi opcjami oraz czy ktoś spotkał się z podobnym problemem i może jego rozwiązaniem. 

Temat kart uważam za zamknięty.

----------

## Ratman

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Jak wam działają filtry AA i ANISO? U mnie ANISO ok, natomiast AA działa tylko z wartością 3, ale to wg tego co wyczytałem == wyłączenie... Inne [1,2,4,5] powodują przerzucenie obliczeń na CPU [przy 4x Bilinear i Quincunx już procek nie wyrabia i mam za mało fps ] i raczej niezadowalający efekt. Da się coś z tym zrobić? Czego wina, samego Xgl'a, czy np. sterowników nvidii? Tutaj do poczytania dla tych którzy nie znają: http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/1.0-8178/README/appendix-e.html
> 
> [na pokładzie GF7300mobile]

 

Cytat z Gentoo-Wiki

...nVidia Quadro NVS 110M / GeForce Go 7300 (with nvidia-drivers-1.0.8762-r1, rather slow due to excessive cpu usage on most operations like scrolling, moving windows, etc)...

czyli ogólnie wolno działa, nie mówiąc o AA i innych.

----------

## manwe_

Hm, w takim razie chyba warto by zrobić upgrade strony [przyznaję bez bicia, że na ten spis kart na wiki nie patrzyłem, uznałem że będzie ok], bo poza AA nie mam problemów. Zużycie CPU przy "gibaniu" oknami i tym podobnych operacjach nie przekracza pojedyńczych procentów [no, może przy zegarze 0.8GHz wskakuje przy bardziej skomplikowanych operacjach na ~15%].

----------

## msch

kurde, chcialem sobie zobaczyc jak to cale xgl wyglada.... ale zonk w tym ze angielski u mnie nie za dobrze. w dodatku uzywam KDE. i tak se przegladam to howto na wiki - nic nie kumam. zagladam tutaj - ale tez dawno nie aktualizowane howto. ii... zatrzymalem sie po poleceniu emerge -av xgl compiz... i co teraz?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *msch wrote:*   

> kurde, chcialem sobie zobaczyc jak to cale xgl wyglada.... ale zonk w tym ze angielski u mnie nie za dobrze. w dodatku uzywam KDE. i tak se przegladam to howto na wiki - nic nie kumam. zagladam tutaj - ale tez dawno nie aktualizowane howto. ii... zatrzymalem sie po poleceniu emerge -av xgl compiz... i co teraz?  

 

hehe to masz okazję się podszkolic  :Smile:  W zasadzie xgl sprowadza się do odmaskowanie pakietów które masz tam podane, i instalacji. IMHO minimalne stopień zrozumienia (+ posiłkowanie się słownikiem) wystarczy, a jak wiedzisz ze masz potrzebe doskonalenia w angielskim to super, będziesz miał większą motywację. I wcale nie mówie tego żeby ci dogryźć ale dlatego że ciężko jest radzić sobie bez jako takiej znajmości języka obcego:)

----------

## Piecia

Czy coś wiadomo coby w niedalekiej przyszłości można było używać xgl na fluxbox'ie? Jakoś nie potrafię zrezygnować z fluxbox'a na rzecz xgl'a.

----------

## kfiaciarka

@Piecia,

nie bo do tego potrzeba desktop menagera a nie zwykłego wm. Pod fluxboxem nie działa compisite a co dopiero xgl  :Very Happy: 

----------

## msch

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

>  *msch wrote:*   kurde, chcialem sobie zobaczyc jak to cale xgl wyglada.... ale zonk w tym ze angielski u mnie nie za dobrze. w dodatku uzywam KDE. i tak se przegladam to howto na wiki - nic nie kumam. zagladam tutaj - ale tez dawno nie aktualizowane howto. ii... zatrzymalem sie po poleceniu emerge -av xgl compiz... i co teraz?   
> 
> hehe to masz okazję się podszkolic  W zasadzie xgl sprowadza się do odmaskowanie pakietów które masz tam podane, i instalacji. IMHO minimalne stopień zrozumienia (+ posiłkowanie się słownikiem) wystarczy, a jak wiedzisz ze masz potrzebe doskonalenia w angielskim to super, będziesz miał większą motywację. I wcale nie mówie tego żeby ci dogryźć ale dlatego że ciężko jest radzić sobie bez jako takiej znajmości języka obcego:)

 

jakos ci powiem, ze ta motywacja mi spadla do zera i zainstalowalem se aiglx-a. co do jezykow obcych, z niemieckim na pewno bym cie zagiol... wiec nie pisz pierdol  :Razz: 

----------

## Yatmai

Ale prawda jest taka, że niemieckim wiele w informatyce nie zwojujesz  :Razz:  (Dlatego sam mam dwóje z neimca  :Very Happy: )

----------

## kfiaciarka

@msch,

każdy ma swoje:) Z niemieckim to możesz jeszcze pisać na niemieckim forum  :Very Happy: 

Ale zgodzę się z Art.rootem, w świecei informatyki niemiecki nie wiedzie prymu:)

----------

## kicus

dlaczego przy emerge -av xgl compiz wywala taki blad???

```

kicux local # emerge -av xgl compiz

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: x11-libs/qt-4.1.0

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_p20060327  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/startup-notification-0.8  230 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.16.2  USE="doc -debug" 1,202 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxklavier-3.1  USE="doc" 461 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gail-1.9.3  USE="doc -debug" 608 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.11  332 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.1.09  2,129 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/numeric-24.2  726 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pygobject-2.12.3  USE="doc -debug" 331 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtkglarea-1.99.0  USE="-debug" 205 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pycairo-1.2.6  USE="-examples -numeric" 469 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pygtk-2.10.3  USE="doc opengl" 2,673 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.16.1  USE="-debug" 406 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/eel-2.16.3  USE="X -debug" 657 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-esd-20060719  1 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r2  USE="alsa ipv6 tcpd -debug" 361 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.2  USE="doc python -bzip2 -debug -gnome -static" 530 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.1  USE="-debug" 372 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1  USE="doc zlib -debug -gnome" 413 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.16.3  USE="X -beagle -debug -gnome" 4,168 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.11  1,825 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/liboil-0.3.10-r1  USE="doc" 840 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.11  USE="X alsa -debug -esd -oss -xv" 1,376 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.11  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.11  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/metacity-2.16.3  USE="-debug -xinerama" 1,790 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/control-center-2.16.2  USE="alsa -debug -eds" 1,975 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.16.2  USE="doc -debug" 456 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/compiz-0.3.6  USE="gnome kde svg -dbus -debug" 705 kB

Total size of downloads: 25,251 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/xgl-coffee

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] Yes

>>> Emerging (1 of 29) x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_p20060327 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/local/xgl-coffee/x11-base/xgl/xgl-0.0.1_alpha20060307.ebuild

!!! Reason: Failed on SHA256 verification

!!! Got: 409cb870ee500f7c5d20793144124b4000dbd526158a95d268de718b76193fdb

!!! Expected: e9cd9fc099ec57159adccf1a889f9f2059e90fc7b61654d7971c2b285d70dab7

```

wyglada chyba na zły ebuild... ale nie jestem pewnien. co zrobic???

----------

## wodzik

ebuild nazwa_ebuilda digest. czy jakos tak nie wiem dokladnie bo z glowy pisze. a tak wogle ja bym polecal aiglx jesli bedzie dzialac na twojej karcie.

----------

## Belliash

nie bylo by prosciej skorzystac ze skryptu, ktory odpowiedni ustawi opengla i zainstaluje xgla wraz z zaleznosciami?

pozniej mozna juz tylko doinstalowac compiza lub beryla...

Jak chcecie, to moge wystawic ten skrypt  :Wink: 

----------

## Gabrys

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> nie bylo by prosciej skorzystac ze skryptu, ktory odpowiedni ustawi opengla i zainstaluje xgla wraz z zaleznosciami?
> 
> pozniej mozna juz tylko doinstalowac compiza lub beryla...
> 
> Jak chcecie, to moge wystawic ten skrypt 

 Zawsze mi się wydawało, że to emerge instaluje coś ze wszystkimi zależnościami, a eselect opengl ustawia OpenGL...

----------

## Belliash

zgadza sie...

aczkolwiek ow skrypt w odpowiednim momencie ustawia opengla na nvidie/ati lub xorg-x11...

np. sproboj zemergowac beryla majac opngla ustawionego na mese  :Wink: 

milej zabawy, ... chce zobaczyc jak ci ten beryl bangla  :Very Happy: 

albo inaczej. sprobuj xgla skompilwoac na openglu nvidi.. tez beda niezle jajca  :Wink: 

ten skrypt w odpowiedim momencie przestawia opengla miedzy mesa a sterami do grafiki, dzieki czemu nie ma zadnych problemow... a sam wiele doswiadczylem  :Wink: 

oczywiscie korzysta z eselect i emerge  :Wink: 

----------

## kicus

ok tamto poszlo ale i kolejny blad:

```

...

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: /usr/lib/libGL.so: No such file or directory

make[4]: *** [libxglx.la] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xgl-0.0.1_p20060327/work/xgl-xorg/hw/xgl/glx/module'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xgl-0.0.1_p20060327/work/xgl-xorg/hw/xgl/glx'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xgl-0.0.1_p20060327/work/xgl-xorg/hw/xgl'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xgl-0.0.1_p20060327/work/xgl-xorg/hw'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_p20060327 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1248:   Called x-modular_src_compile

  x-modular.eclass, line 333:   Called x-modular_src_make

  x-modular.eclass, line 328:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/xgl-coffee'

```

nie wiem juz... Morpheouss jak byś mógł to wstaw ten skrypt i napisz mi co teraz zrobic zeby mi sie śmieci w kompie nie narobilo jak już zacząlem to robić to chce to zrobic. tak wiec z góry dziekuje za wszytkie porady:)

----------

## Gabrys

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> zgadza sie...
> 
> aczkolwiek ow skrypt w odpowiednim momencie ustawia opengla na nvidie/ati lub xorg-x11...
> 
> np. sproboj zemergowac beryla majac opngla ustawionego na mese 
> ...

 

Od zawsze zachodzę w głowę, dlaczego wszystkim nic nie działa, tylko mi wszystko działa... W tym Xgl kompilowany normalnie, a potem przestawiony na Xgl kdm przez xgl-switch.

----------

## kicus

ale jak mam rozwiazac ten mój problem z XGL'em....Morpheouss wrzuc ten skrypt:)

----------

## argasek

 *msch wrote:*   

> jakos ci powiem, ze ta motywacja mi spadla do zera i zainstalowalem se aiglx-a. co do jezykow obcych, z niemieckim na pewno bym cie zagiol... wiec nie pisz pierdol 

 

Proponuję najpierw skupić się na dobrym opanowaniu języka ojczystego.

----------

